# Problemas con sonido - alsa

## Facu

Hola. Instale gentoo hace una semana y media, y sigo con 2 problemas que no puedo solucionar. El wirless, no se conecta cuando uso clave. Probe con wicd y wpa_supplicant y ninguno funciona. Y el sonido, que lo he echo andar un rato sin saber que toque, y luego dejo de andar de nuevo ._.

El wirless espero poder arreglarlo sin ayuda, pero con el sonido ya no se que mas intentar, ademas, es lo que mas urgentemente necesito hacer andar :S

Paso a comentar...

Cuando inicio alsa, todo funciona perfecto:

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

alsasound        | * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

alsasound        | * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ... [ ok ]

alsasound        | * Restoring Mixer Levels ... [ ok ]

```

cat /proc/asound/cards 

```

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7e00000 irq 41

```

cat /proc/asound/version

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k3.10.17-gentoo.

```

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

```

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA emulation code)

Kernel: Linux gentoo 3.10.17-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 22 03:36:33 ART 2013 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7e00000 irq 41

Audio devices:

0: CX20585 Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: Intel CougarPoint HDMI

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

```

En alsamixer todo esta al maximo:

http://box.jisko.net/i/19705a7d.png

Cuando reproduzco con cvlc:

```
VLC media player 2.0.7 Twoflower (revision 2.0.6-54-g7dd7e4d)

[0x7892f8] dummy interface: using the dummy interface module...

[flv @ 0x7f468cc1ad30] max_analyze_duration 5000000 reached at 5014000

[flv @ 0x7f468cc1ad30] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate

```

No entiendo por que usa la dummy interface si todo parece estar bien!! :S Tambien probe en el vlc con x, viendo un video, hacer click derecho > audio > Dispositibos de audio.

Y tampoco funciona seleccionando ninguno de la lista:

http://box.jisko.net/i/c454eff7.png

Pulseaudio ya lo he probado y no funciona, ademas, siempre me ha dado problemas. Perfiero alsa  :Razz: 

Aclaro que el problema no es solo con VLC, tambien he probado hacer speaker-test -t wav -c 2 y no se escucha nada  :Razz: 

Y no parece ser probla de modulos, por que un tiempo lo he echo andar (Sin saber como), y luego ha empezado a fallar de nuevo ._. En las configuraciones todo parece estar bien.. No entiendo cual puede ser el problema! :S

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar por favor :/

Gracias!!  :Smile: 

P.D: Reproduciendo como root tampoco funciona, y mi grupo pertenece al grupo audio.

----------

## gringo

tienes alguna configuración especial en el home del usuario ( normalemente es el archivo .asoundrc) ?

o quizás algún archivo remamente de pulseaudio ?

está seguro de que el usuario está en el grupo audio ?

saluetes

----------

## Facu

Si, esta es la lista de archivos ocultos en mi home:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 17 facu facu   4096 nov 27 05:09 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   4096 nov 21 21:18 ..
> ...

 

Y esta es la salida del comando groups:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 08:43:32  | facu ~$ groups 
> 
> tty wheel console audio sshd video users facu
> ...

 

El sonido tampoco sirve como root. Sin embargo he notado que con los auriculares si funciona  :Shocked: 

Gracias por la respuesta. Saludos!  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

si con los auriculares funciona a mi huele a fallo de configuración, lo que no tengo ni idea es de donde puede estar el problema.

yo me aseguraría de que no tienes pulseaudio instalado y funcionando, desinstala alsa, elimina toda referencia a alsa en /etc/ y vuelve a instalar alsa.

lo siento,  no tengo ni idea concreta de cuál es el problema exactamente.

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## Facu

Pues de la nada, sin haber tocado aparentemente nada. Luego de 2 o 3 reinicios empezó a funcionar   :Shocked: . No marco el tema como solucionado todavía, por que ya me ha pasado que empieza a funcionar y luego vuelve igual que antes xD. Estoy pensando en la posibilidad de que se deba a fallos de hardware. ¿Alguien sabe alguna forma de comprobarlo?

Testeo que funcione correcto durante todo el día, y si va bien mañana marco como solucionado. No se que puede haber sido   :Shocked:   Solo desinstale/instale unos paquetes de red para intentar solucionar mis problemas con el wifi (Y sigo sin poder solucionarlo xD).

Gracias por la ayuda!  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Alguien sabe alguna forma de comprobarlo? 

 

pues yo trataría de estresar el hardware y tendría abiertos los logs del sistema en un terminal. 

El kernel linux es bastante ruidoso cuando algo sale mal asi que si hay un problema de hardware deberías tener un log importante.

saluetes

----------

## Facu

Siento mi demora en la respuesta. He tenido mi mente en otros lados estos días... Luego de análisis y testeos, no parece problema de hardware. Sus fallas no parecen aleatorias...

El sonido funciona cuando prendo el PC. Pero luego de un tiempo funcionando. Empieza a fallar. He probado con:

/ect/init.d/alsasound restart

y con

/ect/init.d/alsasound stop

/ect/init.d/alsasound start

Tambien probe lanzar alsactl restore   y    alsactl store.

Sin embargo no funciona hasta que reinicio el PC.

Alguna idea?

----------

